# Post your favourite picture of you and your dog!



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

Thought I'd start a new thread inspired by this picture just taken of me and Sam that I LOVE:


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

They're not the best pics...but they are the only ones I have with me and Tiberius together


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't have many pictures of me and Kuma ( I tend to avoid having my picture taken, lol), but I've always liked these two:


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

If nothing else, this thread is a good reminder that I need to get more photos of me and my dogs together. I don't have very many. Here's one where I'm laughing because Cupid is licking my face.










I don't know if it's my favorite picture, but it makes me smile.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I like this one because every time I see it I remember how they were having a 'battle' in my arms just moments before the picture was taken.. you wouldn't know it by those sweet faces.









This one I like because Zoey was sooo happy there.. She loves riding in the boat, perching on my lap and looking out over the edge.









And this one because it reminds me how sweet they can be.. I was sick here, curled up on the couch and they both came up to comfort me. That or they just wanted to squish me.. I never can tell.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm the one with the camera and no tripod so I just take pics of the kids. Ah well, don't want to scare anyone of looking at MY photo.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

This is one of my favorite's of me and Baby Holly. We both kind of look weird, but I love it. My other favorite is on our other computer, I'll have to add it to photobucket later.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

and an oldy but goody


WAIT! I mean.. Um.. This one... yeah...


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I love this one becuase it shows how much he really listens to me and watchs me. even when there were a TON of distractions going on. it was a "sit & stay" competition for doggy charity. we got 23mins. then they canceled it as Blaze and I and the other 7 or 8 contestents left siting (and standing) didnt seem like they would give up lol









Here is us working together.









On a bike ride. excuse my face Im making. we just did about 10KM's and still had about 5 more to go. and that road is TERRIBLE all dirt, dust and pot holes. I hate it lol


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Can I post a picture of my dog and a family member? I don't think I have any pictures with Nia because I'm the only one in this family that takes pictures! 

Baby Nia and family









This is my favorite of Truffles with a person. My cousin and Truffles! This is a younger Truffs too.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Bailey and me


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I get a lot of mileage out of this one: facebook photo, sent it to relatives, etc.


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

There are a few of us that I like.









The day we got her.. 8 weeks old.








She likes to be very close... to my head.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't have very many, as I don't like being in front of the camera, at all! lol..










I like this one of me and Giz, shows how big his ears are, one managed to block half of my face..lol










And this one, he was much much younger in this one, and he would not stop kissing me, which is his big trademark..you can't even put his leash on him without a ton of kisses..

I don't have any really of me and Roxy, yet..lol..


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i love this thread! i love to put faces to the people here and i love to see your favourite shots  great pictures, everyone!

this is one with iorek that i love










and here is one from the day we got brom










oh my gosh! i just realized i am wearing the same shirt in both those pictures!! they were taken almost 4 months apart! you can tell i am a TOOL fan...


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

This is from the first day I brought Teagan home.









She was almost three months here.









I dont really have any recents, but I really should get on that!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Where are all the guys around here?? There isn't a single guy and his dog picture yet!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Here are a couple but i need to get one of me and Blake i have millions of GF and the dogs and hardly any of me!

Me and Bless









Me and Aslan


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't have many since i take all the pics but here is 1 in the woods last year


















Ice cream moments


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Nov 1, 2008)

Lol not the best picture of me, and kenya looks nuts lol but I love it for some reason. as you can tell, shes not much of a cuddler


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't gotten any recent ones but here's a few from a while back
I look like I'm 12  I definitely need to get some new pics

















And I Love this picture of me and daisy when she was little


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmmm, more like the only picture I have of Jake and I. I do like this picture, though!


----------



## Rayzyn (Jul 26, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> WAIT! I mean.. Um.. This one... yeah...



Cute boxer mix, kinda looks like my dog, also a Boxer mix.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Boxer mix? he looks almost like a pure Am. Bulldog..


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

LOL! Not an ounce of Boxer in my Guy, He's 100% American Pit Bull Terrier... But thanks!


----------



## Rayzyn (Jul 26, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> LOL! Not an ounce of Boxer in my Guy, He's 100% American Pit Bull Terrier... But thanks!


Oh my bad! I read the lines under your signature for some reason!


Here's another of me and my dog, I've been told he looks like an Am. Bulldog but I'm not too sure. I've been told Boxer/American Staffordshire Terrier from the rescue.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Rayzyn, ever seen Homeward Bound? Your boy looks like a carbon copy of Chance.


----------



## Rayzyn (Jul 26, 2009)

I just Google imaged Homeward Bound Dog, and you're right, except the brindle patches.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

ioreks_mom said:


> oh my gosh! i just realized i am wearing the same shirt in both those pictures!! they were taken almost 4 months apart! you can tell i am a TOOL fan...


I noticed the sleeve in that first pic right away- I LOVE TOOL!!!! I saw them on that tour and got a t-shirt too!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Max'sHuman said:


> I noticed the sleeve in that first pic right away- I LOVE TOOL!!!! I saw them on that tour and got a t-shirt too!


you are so lucky!! i never saw them in concert  my sister did and she said they were amazing. one day i will see them for sure! i bought my shirt in a store  i would rather have one from the concert!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's one of me...


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Rayzyn said:


> Cute boxer mix, kinda looks like my dog, also a Boxer mix.


He looks alot like my LeRoy:


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

I have two.


----------



## grkkmommy89 (Sep 19, 2009)

*me and my two doggies betty and maryjane*


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)




----------

